

HN London Meetup - Thursday 22nd November - dazbradbury
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/90506112/

======
jgrahamc
I attended and spoke at the last one of these. Would recommend to anyone who's
in London and on HN.

~~~
wyan
I quite enjoyed your talk in the last HN London, and encourage anyone in
London to join the next one.

